# [REQUEST] AOSP/AOKP for Galaxy S3 Mini



## Benz (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new here, but I've been a member of xda for quite some time now.

Now I know you probably don't have this device but anyway S3 Mini users are out of options. CyanogenMod team is unwilling to develop for this device, xda developers as well, so we're basically stuck with Samsung's NatureUX. If it's a matter of donation (to buy this device) I can bring in members from xda that would gladly donate, I just need a simple answer Yes or No.

Thank you.

I8190 Sources


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you have cm10?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

